# nutramar ova



## bigdannydiesel (Jan 19, 2011)

any where in the gta that stocks it i need some some places dont even know what it is weird


----------



## marblerye (Jul 25, 2010)

i've tried to find this product months back with no success. Ever since ORA released a video of captive-bred blue mandarin gobies eating nutramar ova i was interested in trying to feed mine some of this stuff too.

I've checked with Big Al's and they looked at like I was crazy or something. Asked around other shops like SUM and it was a no go because no one has an account with nutramar.. I tried emailing hubert at reefaquatica but I don't think I got a response. By then I probably just forgot about it though.

sorry doesn't help, but that was months back. maybe try asking around now and you might get a different answer nowadays.


----------



## bigdannydiesel (Jan 19, 2011)

your right went to sea u marine they had no idea what it was neither did aquatic kingdom ya its like your making up the product when you talk to them guess not in canadian market yet


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

You can check with NAFB they may be able to bring some in for you


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Just checked out the nutramar website... I like the sounds of all of their products. Any of these available in Canada/ GTA area???


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

To my knowledge, they haven't been approved by the CFIA so legally not allowed in Canada...yet. Please correct me if you know otherwise


----------

